
ISIS killed enemy fighters with an exploding consumer drone - Jerry2
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/12/13255760/isis-commercial-drone-booby-trap-kurdish-fighters-killed-by-islamic-state
======
cloudjacker
Probably inspired by Dallas PD

